# I never thought they'd snuggle...



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

This was taken almost exactly a week after we brought Dillon home:











They started snuggling like that within a couple days (all Sam's doing... Dill could take or leave the snuggles but Sam doesn't give him much choice lol)

Glad Molson and Skoker are enjoying having eachother around... you may need to think about getting Molson a new snuggle buddy for when Skoker goes home


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Scout pretty much had Noah at go....they were spooning within hours. I think it's because Scout was so little and bossy Noah had no idea what to think of him...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They sure look like great buddies. Caue and Oakly took several months before they would sleep close to one another. I catch them quite often now using one another for a pillow. At night though they each pick opposite sides of me on the bed. They adjust how close to me they sleep by how low I've turned the thermostat. :


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny started snuggling up to Jasmine and Jasper right away. It took them a while to "get" it. LOL


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I wasn't sure if Austin and Lincoln would ever get close enough to each other....other than scrapping. However, perseverance paid off and they are closer than ever as this picture shows.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww! these are all great pictures, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry..don't want to hog this thread but I was excited when I got Austin and Lincoln finally to cuddle.....it was really amazing when I actually got all 3 of them together sort of cuddling....Austin is pouting because Reno stole his toy!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww cute picture Steph!!! Now mine are both girls - so they don't fit your criteria...but I figure you'd still want to see their cuddle pictures  It took them a couple of months to cuddle a lot....














































and finally, here is one of us all cuddling together, from my siggie 










I THINK they like each other!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I love cuddle pictures! They're all great! I would love for Molly to have a golden brother to snuggle with!...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

This is Comet and Dakota in my office, crashing out while I work. **** I miss those boys....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

EvilNessCroft said:


> I love cuddle pictures! They're all great! I would love for Molly to have a golden brother to snuggle with!...


She can borrow Molson anytime if she wants  He loves older women!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We have some cuddle pics


----------



## jlgottschall (Oct 27, 2009)

Toby (almost 18 months) started snuggling/sleeping the day he came home. Every night I get out the dirty clothes, Hayley (13+) lays down first and then Toby finds a spot close. He snuggles with her. She would never think of showing any affection for him...too independent and set in her ways!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww!!! This thread should have had a warning label put on it for cuteness overload!


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

My bridge golden, Cody, with my bridge basset, Roscoe.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

These pictures are so cute!!!! Now I really want to get Mad a little brother to snuggle with.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Mine are girls, but I still wanted to post this picture....its my favorite cuddle picture of my Golden Angel Sandy and my daughter's dog Riley.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Mad's Mom said:


> These pictures are so cute!!!! Now I really want to get Mad a little brother to snuggle with.


I think that is an EXCELLENT idea


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is a video of Emma and Piper snuggling in their tunnel. Emma was cool with being "watched" but when Piper saw that they had been discovered OMGosh!

Sorry about the annoying noise...Luna is OCD about getting the bowl clean - LOL!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnXLPLdmcp0

.


----------

